
The Notetaking Cold War - dshipper
https://superorganizers.substack.com/p/the-notetaking-cold-war-c7d
======
masonic
This particular author paywalls his content _partway through_ , and unless you
scroll down first, you don't see it coming. Maybe that strategy doesn't
alienate everyone, but it sure alienated me.

He also resubmits a given article of his many times, sometimes multiple times
a day [0]. I find this off-putting as well.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=dshipper](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=dshipper)

